# Home from PaSRBA Convention..thoughts, opinions, and general ramblings. :-)



## wendymac (Feb 4, 2013)

What a whirlwind of a weekend! Had a super long day of showing on Saturday, with almost 100 French Lops shown. They started the judging at 9 am and never finished until 12:30. Then it was a long break before the specialty show, and another few hours of showing. Charlie held his own, but no legs. Nora and James (who had JUST turned senior) ended up being about a pound underweight. Got good comments on them, just they need more mass. I figure a lot of that was due to being one of the few without heat in the rabbit barn, so their feed is going to staying warm. Anyway, time for my first "opinion." LOL

It states in the SoP how animals are to be posed. It was re-iterated during the Judge Conference on Friday evening the importance of posing correctly. However, all weekend the common theme (at least for the French Lops) was to mash the hindquarters as close to their heads as was possible and then base the class on whoever was bigger. Some were so smashed up their hind feet were actually up past their front elbows. The top rabbits were owned by a bigger breeder...and, while they had sheer size over the others (I'm talking some that looked well over 20 pounds) the hindquarters looked horrible! Flat, chopped, pinched, etc. Most of that was probably due to being so over posed, but some really nice rabbits didn't even make the top 5. They might not have had the mass that the winners had, but they were more correct in type. 

Sunday's shows were a bit smaller, so the classes went faster. There were around 50 Flops shown. The first show the judge didn't over pose them, and the winners from yesterday were pretty much the first off today. The specialty show was a BIG disappointment for everyone...the judge basically judged the entire breed in the time it took everyone else to judge just one of the classes. She didn't look at a single rabbit more than 1 minute, tops...and then placed the class and hurried to the next one. I only showed Charlie, and was there for the experience...but the long time breeders were all grumbling and making faces. And her placings were all over the place, with nobody having any clue what she was actually looking for (if anything). She'd say, "Has nice depth"...and it was one of the ones that were as flat as a board. LOL

Kitty only had one Californian. And apparently her doe isn't having trouble staying warm because she was quite large. LOL Her Polish doe, Sunday, ended up picking up 3 legs this weekend (2 BOV and a BOSV), one was DQ'd because she weighed over 4 lbs. (she's a chunky monkey!), and the other placed towards the top but no legs. I had the chance to watch them show today, and the judge really took her time in posing them and evaluating them...and gave clear reasonings that you could actually see as she was going through the comments.

Furby (my Fuzzy French Lop baby) ended up going home with another French Lop breeder. They loved his bone, body, and massive head. I was like, "Good luck!" and was glad to see the last of the fuzzies. At least I hope that was the last of them!

I had a french lop baby removed from his carrier and never returned, during the French Lop judging. It was one that was pre-sold, so had to refund money. I did let them know, but nobody seemed too overly concerned. We kept our eyes out for it but saw no signs of anyone carrying it around. :-( Next year we'll definitely have locks on all the carriers.

Space is definitely an issue. You could barely even move on Saturday, and it was further congested by those insisting on putting chairs in the building when asked repeatedly to remove them. But some were older folks, and you can't really expect them to stand all day on cement...but they could have set up in the center hall (where there weren't rabbits). A LOT of people had left for the show on Sunday, so it was actually quite nice...you could actually move around without getting claustrophobic. LOL

The judges' conference was great! There was a genetics speaker, meat pen speaker, and a posing speaker. Then it was break time. After break it was Havana fur and a few other breed specific topics, but we didn't go back after the break so can't comment on those.

We helped with setup on Friday, and felt badly that we couldn't stay to help with tear-down on Sunday. But Kitty had homework and school today, so we had to get going. I can't even imagine the "fun" to be had setting up for the ARBA Convention in October. YIKES!!

And for those planning on coming next year...do NOT stay at the Days Inn, on Quentin Street (formerly Quality Inn...they changed over 2 days before the convention). We checked into our freezing cold room on Friday, turned the heat on, and went back to the show grounds to tuck bunnies in. When we got back, the room was even colder! I went down to the front desk and they said they'd send someone up. An hour later (we were still in our coats and shoes, it was that cold in there) a kid came (looked to be about 19) and he reeked of alcohol before even getting near. At first he tried to say it was because we had it on "high heat", so he turned it down. Then he said, "HUH, you're right, it's not working. Would you like another room?" DUH!!! I assured him we most certainly would, and we moved everything to another room. Which had heat. But was dirty! At first glance it looked okay, but when you went in there was dust on the pictures, mirrors, phone, etc. Floor was dirty. Thankfully the bathrooms looked clean...but that's probably because there was NO hot water. So we got to take freezing cold showers this weekend...fun, fun! lol

Anyway, enough ramblings for now. For anyone that hasn't been to their state convention yet, I highly recommend it! If nothing else, attend the judges' conference and check out all the vendors and raffle tables. Definitely fun, and a warm up for things to come in October.


----------



## majorv (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounded "fun"...not! I've only been to one show where it was so cramped that they discouraged chairs. I'm not willing to stand ALL day without a sit down break, especially when you spend more time waiting to be called than actually being judged. Why couldn't they have the judging in a building more suitably sized? I also have a pet peeve about judges who don't judge a breed the way it's supposed to be posed. Some judges I've see are the same way about Polish...squash 'em together so their back feet are to the chin...:foreheadsmack:

Anyway, sounds like you had one good judge on Sunday. I can't believe someone would take a rabbit from your carrier! Wow....I can't say I've heard of that happening in a carrier show I've been to....sad. 

The name of the hotel has been duly noted for future reference! Sounded like weekend to remember! Congrats on the legs!


----------



## whitelop (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy crap, someone stole one of your babies? WTF? I would have locked all the doors and kept everyone in there until I found the baby in someone elses carrier! Was it one of Max's babies or one from the other litter that you had? Thats terrible. 
I don't know anything about shows or how hectic it is, but I can imagine it. 

I'm sorry your hotel was such a piece of crap too! It sounds like you had an eventful weekend to say the least.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats on the wins. Sounds like you had some bad judges for frenchies. I got to help mikey franke judge Flops and I like how he does it you can totally see everything he talks about. 

The convention sounds pretty cool but i'd be turned off by the crowd. At least you semi had fun and got some legs on the polish


----------



## wendymac (Feb 4, 2013)

The baby that was stolen was one of Blueberry and Sonny's babies. I wish they would have stolen the one that wasn't already sold. GRRR!!

The facility is the biggest, short of the Farm Show Complex (where ARBA Convention will be held). And they can't get that building because the big sports venue is there the same weekend. They did say there was another building, and they were thinking the could have some of the breeds up there next year (like Flemish and the bigger ones, I think). Anyway, it was FILLED! Part of the problem is they didn't have the judge's names up on the tables when everyone was moving in... so most of us ended up on opposite ends of the building...which meant a lot of people with carts/carriers sitting everywhere. Luckily on Sunday the Flops were back on my side of the room. LOL

Don't get me wrong, it was a fabulous show. Very well run, stayed pretty much on schedule (started right on time, which I found awesome because most of the shows start late), and super friendly people. But the posing on some of the breeds was kind of a let down.

I do have to say that our own Pam Nock is fabulous! She was judging in the youth room, so didn't really get a chance to stand and watch. But she takes her time to pose them, and actually takes time to evaluate. And when she gives her comments you can see what she's talking about. I've learned a lot just watching her judge different breeds. And she talks loudly enough that everyone can hear what she's saying, which is ALWAYS a welcome relief! A few judges have me wondering if I need hearing aides. LOL


----------



## DharmaBuns (Feb 4, 2013)

Awww I'm sorry to hear that one judge wasn't the best but unfortunately that sometimes happens. Bummer that it was a specialty show though! I've honest to god seen a judge POSE my Tans. Also, I have Silvers and they're NOT supposed to be scrunched up into a tiny ball. They're meant to be posed a little longer but sure enough, every judge I see tries to push them up tightly. So frustrating! 

I'm glad that you guys had a great time, it sounds like an amazing show. I'd love to head down from MI some time!  

Shows without chairs really bug me. We've had this issue 2-3 times here in MI this past year and I don't like being crammed in like sardines. We once had people come through and start stacking rabbits up without asking anyone. One show staff member came over and stacked some COMPLETE STRANGER'S rabbits on top of mine! I was furious. I wouldn't have minded if they had asked nicely, or even if I had known the person but you can never be too careful with disease at the shows and it was so uncalled for them to start stacking cages on their own. 

...wow, this post was a little more ranty than I had anticipated.


----------



## wendymac (Feb 4, 2013)

It wasn't just the French Lops...there were quite a few commercial breeds that I watched that were really over posing them.

You couldn't have chairs in the actual show room, but right outside the doors was a HUGE area you could set chairs. They even had big huge cafeteria tables set up. I stood/walked around the entire time we were there, but I don't understand why those with chairs didn't just move their chairs to the areas that weren't congested. The cooping was back in the far right of the room. Someone set up a bunch of Flemish carriers right in the aisle to the coops...spread out, plus chairs, grooming tables, etc. A few of us that were trying to get our rabbits out of the coops finally got tired of trying to climb over everything and started stacking them up.

I had some on top of the table, and then some underneath, to help save space. One person kept spreading her rabbits out and pushing the person's rabbits beside me down towards me....so she could sit on the table. I was thinking, "really?" lol 

Rabbit shows...always an adventure, it seems. LOL


----------



## Revverress (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I think I saw your Frenchies at the show! At any rate, I saw a sign for a fuzzy French baby and was soooo tempted to bring it home... Sighhh, one day... <3 I can't believe someone would have the audacity to steal one of your babies though! Have you thought about putting the ear number out via Facebook groups and breeder forums?

I will agree that the crowding was certainly an issue, although I was lucky enough to find a very small spot on a table to sit down (I have some back issues and need some sitting breaks... Thankfully my table neighbor didn't mind me sitting!). I only showed one English Lop on Saturday, but after waiting so long for you Frenchie people to finish, I really couldn't take a chance on the weather worsening on my drive home and had to ditch before I was able to show my Tans. The show secretary was very nice and refunded my entries without me even asking. Hopefully next year I can stay for both days of the convention... Other than the crowding, I thought the show was nicely ran!

I'm glad you got to meet Pam Nock; she hasn't judged my bunnies in years, but as a youth, her comments were always very clear and helpful.  Sorry your other judges weren't very impressive... I think the judge that did my English Lop (and your Frenches as well) that Saturday gave some very helpful comments (he should, since he raises the breed!), but I noticed over posing in the ELops as well. Such a shame...

Congrats on your placements, and on being able to attend a state convention! Despite the craziness, PASRBA is always such a fun and educational weekend.  I can hardly wait for Convention now!



> I've honest to god seen a judge POSE my Tans.


Lol, the first time I ever showed my Tans, the judge was flattening them out on the table like some sort of Himalayan... Just squashing them down against the table. I was COMPLETELY confused, since I was pretty positive Tans were supposed to be a running breed... :spintongue


----------



## wendymac (Feb 5, 2013)

That was me and Furby!! lol The ones on the table were all the sold bunnies...I cooped my show ones. I couldn't believe it either. And if they were going to swipe one, I wish they would have swiped the one that wasn't sold.  

I understand the sitting! I have heal spurs in both feet, so my feet throbbed the entire drive home Sunday. I wish they could set up the raffles and entry booth somewhere else and move some of the breeds out in the center hall or something. That really stinks you didn't get to show your tans. From what I was told, Sunday is always smaller, so maybe go on Sundays instead? I still can't believe there were that many Frenchies there...I was in heaven! lol

I met Pam at my very first show...she's an incredible person, for sure!! And I can't even imagine watching a judge try to squish a Tan down to pose...I bet that was something to see! lol

I can't wait for Convention, either!! And that's only an hour drive, which makes it even sweeter. LOL


----------



## majorv (Feb 5, 2013)

Revverress said:


> Lol, the first time I ever showed my Tans, the judge was flattening them out on the table like some sort of Himalayan... Just squashing them down against the table. I was COMPLETELY confused, since I was pretty positive Tans were supposed to be a running breed... :spintongue


 
You know, we had a judge do that, too! Turns out he was doing it to check the demarcation line, which was silly because you can see it just fine while their running. :foreheadsmack:

Wendy, so your rabbits were in one area and you had to sit in another room? Now I see how someone could take your rabbit unnoticed. That's why I always want to sit where my rabbits are. I know that rabbits can sometimes disappear at coop shows, but you can't really sit with your rabbits there either.


----------



## wendymac (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to know how many times the judge got bit trying to squish them down! LOL

I didn't sit at all, except in the truck or in the hotel. It was, literally, wall to wall people...we were set up on one side and the Flops were showing on the other.  Because there were so many, it took almost 3 1/2 hours to finish judging. When I got back, bye bye baby. At least it was only a baby and not Nora or Charlie, who were in coops.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2013)

We had a good time. I ended up staying to judge for Saturday only due to health issues (including having problems with my neck making it painful to lift the larger rabbits). Matthew competed in royalty (he's on the far right in the photo). He had a good time with his friends. He didn't show on Saturday due to royalty. We went to the banquet, then drove all night Saturday and got home Sunday morning.


----------



## wendymac (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your neck.  I hope it's doing better now! And a big CONGRATULATIONS to Matthew! What an accomplishment! Didn't he win last year, too? I tried getting Kitty interested in doing the contests but she watched Rabbit Fever and said, "No way, ever!"


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have degenerative discs in my neck and spine, so I can only hope to maintain and not be in too much pain. Surgery is in my future if it becomes debilitating. 

Matt 1st competed in royalty at age 5 and won 1st runner up. He's held the title in his age division (lord, prince, duke) for the past 8 years.


----------



## majorv (Feb 6, 2013)

wendymac said:


> Sorry to hear about your neck.  I hope it's doing better now! And a big CONGRATULATIONS to Matthew! What an accomplishment! Didn't he win last year, too? I tried getting Kitty interested in doing the contests but she watched Rabbit Fever and said, "No way, ever!"


 
For real!! I saw that movie and didn't realize just how intensive the youth contests were.

Congrats to Matt!


----------



## wendymac (Feb 7, 2013)

Matt is certainly an amazing young man, and a real asset to the bunny world! I'm really sorry to hear about your neck/discs. That has to be really hard when you're pulling bunnies in and out of coops all day.

I do wish I had known about the bunny show world when I was a kid! Too bad they don't have showmanship and stuff for adults...it would be fun!


----------

